# Urine stained tail



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

To what extent is it stained??? Maybe you will have to resort to trimming it. My mare has a dirt stained tail and Ive never been able to get it clean.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

im confused! if the bleach, whitener and repeated washes arent helping i dont know what to say. if nothing else worked then i would think at least the bleach would have. how old is your mare? i had a fleabitten grey years ago and she was 20 when i got her. i spent ages trying to get the 'urine stains' from her tail only to be told a while later that the tail is likely to yellow with age. it never got any better it just got worse even when we bagged his tail. once it still got yellower once she was bagged a figured it wasnt urine


----------



## Haffy (May 25, 2008)

As I mentioned in the post she is only 4 yrs. and the washing did improve it but it was still orangish at the lower 6-8 in. the tail is so thick and heavy that when she urinates it just hits it and runs down the bottom........Oh well, I guess I will just keep scrubbing till it wears off.......


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

How long is the tail? you could just trim it and start over. Try some baking soda  or blonde hair dye


----------



## jemma_bailey (May 15, 2008)

If nothing has worked and only improved a little bit then all i can say is your mare must have some really strong pee. I second moomoo, If her tail is nice and long cant you still trim is and start again. I had a palomino shetland who had the same problem and i used whiteing shampoo on her and it worked but within a week her tail was back to a really yellow/brown colour. In the end i trimmed her tail and kept it fairly short through the winter but found she didnt get as stained in the summer :S hope this helps...


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I def would think the bleach would have worked :?


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

I know this sound gross and i would never do it, but this lady used to do it with her mare. She got a bucket of pickle juice for her white mare's tail and soaked it in there.


----------



## Gluey33 (Jun 2, 2008)

If your going to bag it anyway then start doing it anyway. Another trick is to plait it, it makes it easier for them to lift it


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

If you ruled out it's not your mare's natural tail color coming in and it is as long as 6-8 inches, I wouldn't want to cut that much tail off.

Are you sure that bagging her tail is going to be enough to prevent the stains? The tail back would still get wet and go thru wouldn't it?

I've mainly owned chestnuts and bays and the light colored horses I have owned, never have had that problem.

Good Luck


----------



## americancowgurl31391 (Jul 9, 2007)

have you figured out a way to get out the urine?


----------

